# Solo Strings & Dorico



## dylanmixer (Jun 9, 2022)

Looking for a consistent workhorse solo string library to use with Dorico. I have many libraries already that sound wonderful, but they are scattered across multiple libraries and I have not one full package that makes the best use of Dorico's expression maps and playback template. 

What are you guys using? CSSS? Spitfire Solo Strings?


----------



## Bollen (Jun 9, 2022)

Personally I don't use One, because the library that would cover all my needs doesn't exist. However, I will say that I've had pretty good results for 70-80% of what I write with SampleModelling. It's the most consistent and flexible library out there. But I do require the use of other libraries for things like sul pont, tasto, extended techniques, etc.


----------



## ptram (Jun 9, 2022)

I like VSL Synchronized Solo Strings. They contain everything, apart for the most extreme extended techniques.

Paolo


----------



## Bollen (Jun 9, 2022)

ptram said:


> I like VSL Synchronized Solo Strings. They contain everything, apart for the most extreme extended techniques.
> 
> Paolo


I'm using the old VI Pro ones at the moment, because I started this project before I had SM. But they're horribly inconsistent and there's no control over vibrato and dynamics on held notes without phasing issues.


----------



## dylanmixer (Jun 9, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Personally I don't use One, because the library that would cover all my needs doesn't exist. However, I will say that I've had pretty good results for 70-80% of what I write with SampleModelling. It's the most consistent and flexible library out there. But I do require the use of other libraries for things like sul pont, tasto, extended techniques, etc.


Thanks for the suggestion. To be clear, I'm not looking for the highest quality most realistic library (I already have those) but rather one with consistent articulations across the spectrum and easy to program in Dorico.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jun 9, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. To be clear, I'm not looking for the highest quality most realistic library (I already have those) but rather one with consistent articulations across the spectrum and easy to program in Dorico.


Since “Dorico” is the key word here, I’d look at something with existing expression maps. BBCSO and VSL both have maps. Anything else is going to result in a lot of headaches. I’ve personally not tried them, but I know @ed buller is having considerable success with Dorico. Perhaps he can verify what he is using.


----------



## Bollen (Jun 9, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. To be clear, I'm not looking for the highest quality most realistic library (I already have those) but rather one with consistent articulations across the spectrum and easy to program in Dorico.


Yup, that's what I thought you meant, hence my recommendation.


----------



## ptram (Jun 10, 2022)

Bollen said:


> I'm using the old VI Pro ones at the moment, because I started this project before I had SM. But they're horribly inconsistent and there's no control over vibrato and dynamics on held notes without phasing issues.


Uhm, is it all that bad? Just a quick test with Synchronized Solo Strings, trying _cresc./dim._ on long notes, and some vibrato variations. No time now to review my presets, but I will also try to create a _n.v. <> molto vib._ xfade, not available in the original presets nor in mines. So, for now I could only try some _n.v. <> vib._ next to the sample _progressive vib._.

VSL Synchronized Solo Strings test

EDIT: I modified the presets and expression map, so that I can now have xfades for _nv-vib_, _nv-molto vib_, _vib-molto vib_.

Paolo


----------



## Bollen (Jun 11, 2022)

ptram said:


> Uhm, is it all that bad? Just a quick test with Synchronized Solo Strings, trying _cresc./dim._ on long notes, and some vibrato variations. No time now to review my presets, but I will also try to create a _n.v. <> molto vib._ xfade, not available in the original presets nor in mines. So, for now I could only try some _n.v. <> vib._ next to the sample _progressive vib._.
> 
> VSL Synchronized Solo Strings test
> 
> ...


Yup, phasy... I don't like hearing more than one instrument when changing dynamics....


----------



## Ivan Duch (Jun 11, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Yup, phasy... I don't like hearing more than one instrument when changing dynamics....



Do you play the SM strings when using them with Dorico? If not, have you created a custom expression map for them? I own them as well. 

So far I've been using a combination of all the solo strings I have. I switch between them with custom playing techniques. 

But I have to agree that SM are the most expressive and versatile by far.


----------



## sathyva (Jun 12, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Looking for a consistent workhorse solo string library to use with Dorico. I have many libraries already that sound wonderful, but they are scattered across multiple libraries and I have not one full package that makes the best use of Dorico's expression maps and playback template.
> 
> What are you guys using? CSSS? Spitfire Solo Strings?


You should ckeck the Virharmonic solo string series. They sound spectacular.
The violin v4 is amazing ( there is a 2nd violin patch )
The new cello and viola are coming this month as the developpers told me a few days ago.
pros : very expressive, easy to use and the sound is top-notch.
cons : too expressive sometimes, i refer to the vibrato that is not controllable. You have a patch senza vibrato but not blendable or controllable.

Otherwise, they are fantastic and should work great in Dorico. I will test them in it as soon as the new cello and viola are released.

For (some) extended techniques : the Contemporary Soloists from Sonixinema

For the time being, CSSS is just great ! Except of course for extended techniques


----------



## ptram (Jun 12, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Yup, phasy... I don't like hearing more than one instrument when changing dynamics....


I've updated it again. May you tell me what you think of the second half of the audio file (the repetition)?

Paolo


----------



## Bollen (Jun 13, 2022)

Ivan Duch said:


> Do you play the SM strings when using them with Dorico? If not, have you created a custom expression map for them?


I did make a basic EM which I uploaded to Dorico's forum, but I confess I don't use it. After much trial and error I concluded it was better and quicker to just draw in the lines (CCs). Music is too contextual to have any EM that would work reliably.



ptram said:


> May you tell me what you think of the second half of the audio file (the repetition)?


I can't remember the previous one, but this is not good. Don't get me wrong, I've used VSL for 14 years and they used to be the best. But technology moves on and what was once a great step up from synthy sounds, has now become an outdated patchwork of sounds that don't match each other (1:03 you can hear 2 violins during the transition between the notes). Modelling and similar technologies are the future.


----------



## dylanmixer (Jun 13, 2022)

sathyva said:


> You should ckeck the Virharmonic solo string series. They sound spectacular.
> The violin v4 is amazing ( there is a 2nd violin patch )
> The new cello and viola are coming this month as the developpers told me a few days ago.
> pros : very expressive, easy to use and the sound is top-notch.
> ...


I do own these already, and they are fantastic. The issue is I don't think they are really meant to be played together. More as soloist instruments. I'd like something more cohesive that I don't have to fiddle too much with (and that also contains a bass).


----------



## ptram (Jun 13, 2022)

Bollen said:


> I can't remember the previous one


It's the first version contained in the same audio excerpt.



Bollen said:


> 1:03 you can hear 2 violins during the transition between the notes).


I don't know what can be happening there, since the second version of the test doesn't use xfading. In that particular segment, the selected patch is the unlooped legato progressive vibrato, that according to the manual of the old VI Solo Strings (from which the SYzd are derived) is a single layer.

So, what we are hearing is unlikely to be xfading. I can't say what it may be, since I can't even hear the two overlapping sounds. There aren't even CCs doing some other kind of harm in that passage, either.

Paolo


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. To be clear, I'm not looking for the highest quality most realistic library (I already have those) but rather one with consistent articulations across the spectrum and easy to program in Dorico.


Wallender makes an amazing add-on to Dorico called NotePerformer, but you probably already know about it, right?


----------



## Bollen (Jun 13, 2022)

ptram said:


> So, what we are hearing is unlikely to be xfading. I can't say what it may be, since I can't even hear the two overlapping sounds. There aren't even CCs doing some other kind of harm in that passage, either.


No, in that case it's not manual xfading, but rather internal legato xfade. VSL has some pretty impressive legato, but they also have many patches badly edited that you can hear 2 or 3 instruments sometimes during transitions. Don't worry too much about it, the blindness/deafness to them comes after too many years of playing with sample libraries...


----------



## sathyva (Jun 13, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> I do own these already, and they are fantastic. The issue is I don't think they are really meant to be played together. More as soloist instruments. I'd like something more cohesive that I don't have to fiddle too much with (and that also contains a bass).


As soon as the new cello and viola are released I'll try to write a quartet...
Will keep you posted


----------



## Jesse Roe (Sep 30, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> Wallender makes an amazing add-on to Dorico called NotePerformer, but you probably already know about it, right?


NotePerformer reduces your workload unbelievably. It sounds really good. Try it.


----------

